# FI Schalter löst beim Anlauf mehrere Autoren aus



## fritz09 (10 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgenden Fehlerfall habe ich. In einem Heizungsraum sind mehrere Heizpumpen / Aktoren vorhanden. Diese lassen sich nacheinander per Hand einschalten. 
Jetzt wurde aus Wartungsgründen & Altersgründen eine Pumpe gewechselt, die neue Pumpe hat aber eine höhere Stromaufnahme. Nach dem Abschluss der Wartungsarbeiten, sollten wir die einzelnen Heizungspumpen nacheinander wieder einschalten. Sobald aber die letzte Pumpe eingeschaltet wurde, hat es ca. 10-40s gedauert und der FI Schalter (In 40A, Bemessungsfehlerstrom 30mA, TypA) hat ausgelöst. 

Um auszuschließen, das wir ein Fehler an einer einzelnen Pumpe haben, wurden die Pumpen einzeln eingeschaltet und getestet. Dabei hat der FI nicht ausgelöst. 
Anschließend haben wir versuchsweise den FI Schalter (In 40A, Bemessungsfehlerstrom 30mA, TypA) durch einen FI Schalter mit folgenden Kennzahlen ersetzt:
In 63A, Bemessungsfehlerstrom 30mA, TypA. Nun löst der FI nach dem nacheinander einschalten der Pumpe nicht mehr aus!
Aber warum? Der FI ist doch quasi eine Stromwaage und löst nicht bei Überlast aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2021)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde aus Wartungsgründen & Altersgründen eine Pumpe gewechselt,


Wurde die gleiche Pumpe verbaut oder eine andere Variante mit "Stromspartechnik"?

Zu FI´s muss man wissen, ein 30mA FI löst nicht bei 30mA aus sondern deutlich darunter. Ich habe mal Prüfmessungen
an einem ABB und Siemens FI gemacht und die lösten bei ca. 21-22mA aus.

D.h. es kann sein dass dein 40A Typ bei 20mA auslöst und der neue Typ bei 24mA....

Oder du hast unbewusst z.B. einen Allstromsensitiven 63A FI eingebaut.


----------



## fritz09 (10 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wurde die gleiche Pumpe verbaut oder eine andere Variante mit "Stromspartechnik"?
> 
> Zu FI´s muss man wissen, ein 30mA FI löst nicht bei 30mA aus sondern deutlich darunter. Ich habe mal Prüfmessungen
> an einem ABB und Siemens FI gemacht und die lösten bei ca. 21-22mA aus.
> ...


Grundsätzlich wurde keine andere Variante eingebaut. Die Vesorgungsspannung war vorher 400V und ist aber nun 230V. Damit steigt der Strom.

Nein, der Neueingebaute FI hat die gleichen Eigenschaften außer der Nennbereich ist höher.


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2021)

Nur weil auf einem FI 30mA steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass er bei 30mA auslöst.
Ich hatte schon den Fall, dass ein 30mA FI bei 12mA ausgelöst hat.
Miss einfach mal die Ableitströme


----------



## Holzmichl (10 Dezember 2021)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wurde keine andere Variante eingebaut. Die Vesorgungsspannung war vorher 400V und ist aber nun 230V. Damit steigt der Strom.
> 
> Nein, der Neueingebaute FI hat die gleichen Eigenschaften außer der Nennbereich ist höher.



Ihr habt von 3-phasig auf 1-phasige Pumpen gewechselt?
Dann müsstet Ihr prüfen, ob dadurch eine Phasenschieflage entstanden ist, die den FI durch Überlastung auf einer Phase ausgelöst hat.
Der Strom im Gesamten steigt praktisch nicht, wenn man alle 8 Pumpen gleichmäßig auf die 3 Phasen verteilt.


----------



## Hesse (10 Dezember 2021)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> die den FI durch Überlastung auf einer Phase ausgelöst hat.


das kann nicht sein ein "FI" Löst nicht durch Überlastung aus.

Hört sich für mich eindeutig nach einem Isolationsfehler zwischen N und PE an.

Dies erstmal mit einem Isolationmessgerät messen, dann weitersehen.

Vorher bei der 3Phasenpumpe ist der Fehler nicht aufgefallen da der N nicht gebraucht wurde.

Dabei dann gleich eine Messung des Auslösestrom des FI's machen.

Mit und ohne Last . Ohne last wird dieser bei 20-25mA Liegen.

Ist er mit Last dann bei z.B. 5mA heist dies das er schon mit ca 20mA „Vorbelastet“ ist.

Ist dies zu Versehen?

Das setzt natürlich entsprechendes Messgerät voraus.

Ein Mulimeter reicht hier nicht

Gruß HH


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Dezember 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Mit und ohne Last . Ohne last wird dieser bei 20-25mA Liegen.


Bei 20-25mA löst ein Standard 30mA FI bereits aus.


----------



## Hesse (10 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei 20-25mA löst ein Standard 30mA FI bereits aus.


Meine Rede ..... das zeigt dan das Fi Meßgerät an ---
Und wenn das FI Meßgerät 5mA anzeigt ist der FI „mit einem Fehlerstrom“ schon Vorbelastet


----------



## Frohnius (10 Dezember 2021)

also motoren erzeugen grundsätzlich fehlerströme durch induktion ... 
die summe aller deiner motoren wird wohl einfach in bereiche kommen, in denen dein rcd bereits auslöst. 
dein 63A rcd hat nur eine größere kontaktbelastbarkeit ... 
dass dieser funktioniert ist zufall - da er evtl erst bei 24mA auslöst und dein 40A schon bei 19mA ... z.b.
(^ einfach ins blaue geraten - vom elektriker prüfen lassen - es kann immer noch ein fehler vorliegen !!!)

sind deine pumpen alle fest verkabelt  ? dann würde ich einen 40A / 300mA RCD NUR für die Pumpen / Heizung einbauen ...
ein 30mA rcd ist trotzdem z.b. für steckdosen usw notwendig !!

VORSICHT, das sollte ein elektriker beurteilen - kann immer noch sein, dass wirklich ein fehler vorliegt !!


----------



## fritz09 (10 Dezember 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> das kann nicht sein ein "FI" Löst nicht durch Überlastung aus.
> 
> Hört sich für mich eindeutig nach einem Isolationsfehler zwischen N und PE an.
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach kann es kein Isolationsfehler sein, da die neu eingebaute Pumpe nicht die einzige Pumpe ist die mit 230V Versorgungsspannung. Außerdem wurden die Pumpen alle einzeln getestet und der FI löste nicht aus.

Der FI löste ausschließlich aus wenn alle Pumpen zusammen anlaufen!


----------



## dekuika (10 Dezember 2021)

Das kann evtl. ein Pulsstrom auf L1/N beim Anlauf der  230 Volt Pumpe sein. Muß aber nicht.


----------



## Nost (10 Dezember 2021)

Wenn die neue Pumpe 1Phasig ist wird es wenn es sich um eine heizungspumpe ist um eine hocheffizienzpumpe mit EC Motor handeln. Diese ist dann fuer den RCD wie die meisten Teile mit leistungselektronik problematischer. Das der neue RCD hält liegt sicherlich wie schon beschrieben an der Streuung


----------



## Hesse (11 Dezember 2021)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kann es kein Isolationsfehler sein,


Sorry aber : Meinung zählt hier nicht, aussage kräftig ist hier nur eine Messung ….

Hol dir einen Fachmann mit Messgerät …


----------



## Hesse (11 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das kann evtl. ein Pulsstrom auf L1/N beim Anlauf


Auch bei einem Pulsstrom auf L nach N löst ein FI nicht aus.

würde er  nur bei L zu PE


----------



## Hesse (11 Dezember 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> VORSICHT, das sollte ein elektriker beurteilen - kann immer noch sein, dass wirklich ein fehler vorliegt !!


GENAU .... !!


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Auch bei einem Pulsstrom auf L nach N löst ein FI nicht aus.
> 
> würde er  nur bei L zu PE


Mit Puls war gemeint, wenn der Kondensator geladen wird.


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2022)

Also ohne jetzt die Pumpen zu kennen, wenn es sich hier um Pumpen mit Drehzahlregelung handelt, könnte durch die Elektronik der Pumpen ein Ableitstrom aufgebaut werden, der dann zu groß für den FI ist.
Jede Pumpe mal mit einer Leckstromzange messen. Oder die Pumpen nach und nach dazu schalten und mit einer Leckstromzange überprüfen. Alle L und N zusammen messen, der Strom sollte dann bei ca 0 mA liegen. Kann aber auch schon mal leicht drüber gehn.


----------

